# Heart Surgeon Details The Benefits of E-Cigs



## Alex (13/3/15)

*Heart Surgeon Details The Benefits of E-Cigs Joined by Beju from Vape Moshi *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (13/3/15)

This is simply awesome. I wish we had more things like this here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (14/3/15)

thanks for the post.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

Super super vid @Alex , thanks

The Canadian heart surgeon says that vaping is much, much safer than smoking burning tobacco
He also feels that nicotine itself is not so bad
Most of us knew that already, but its great to hear it from an expert - among other interesting discussion about the topic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

